# Essential oil blend that smells like Chai Tea?



## soapsydaisy (Jun 19, 2013)

So, I love chai tea, and I have tried several FOs but they always smell off to me or too chemically. I prefer using essential oils but I can't seem to get the chai fragrance with the spicy EOs I have been using (they smell wonderful but not really like Chai). I would really appreciate any suggestions you wonderful soapers might have. Thank you in advance.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 20, 2013)

I guess you won't get an exact match anyway, but what have you tried so far?


----------

